# Scary Papa's Dark Box



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, for those of you who were interested in the DIY info on the dark box it is ready. This is the first prop how-to that I have ever done so I hope it is clear enough but not too cumberson. I have posted the how-to on my small website at haunted-forest.webs.com. Just go there and click on Scary Papa's Dark Box. Be sure to hyphenate between the "haunted" and "forest" or you will go to a great commercial haunt site; just not mine. Also, I mentioned that the prop only cost about $30.00 but then I remembered I had almost all the necessary items in my shop except the wood and the paint. If you have to buy everything it may cost closer to $50.00. Please let me know what you think of it and if I need to clarify anything for future viewers.

Moderators edit: Rather than having everyone copying and pasting or typing out URLs, here's the direct link to the how to.
http://scarypapashauntedforest.webs.com/scarypapasdarkbox.htmhttp://haunted-forest.webs.com/scarypapasdarkbox.htm


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the concept Scarypapa! What a fun idea. Nice job!


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Vlad, thanks for posting the direct link for me. I should have done that but since I am computer challenged I actually didn't know how to do it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

great idea! thanks for sharing the how to! This will make a fun interactive addition to the haunt this year!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great idea and love looking at the pictures.


----------



## tdhg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Haunted box*

This is such a great idea but how cool would it be as a series of doors in a spool house.... Say you are having a party and to keep guests out of certain areas have it as the door to the area and they can't get past it without tearing things up. I don't know how many people we have to point out that the no
Treaspassing signs and ropes and chains mean them. The say stuff like we just wanted to see the rest of the house ext ext. Oh I am doing this.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comment. I don't do a spook house but the concept sounds really good.


----------

